# I drove past this beautiful Woolly Orange Banksia in full bloom and had to share it with everyone.



## Bretrick (Apr 5, 2022)

This one is in my street less than 100 meters away and I have been waiting to get a photo while it is in full bloom.
Endemic to Western Australia
Woolly Orange Banksia


----------



## Trila (Apr 5, 2022)

Bretrick said:


> This one is in my street less than 100 meters away and I have been waiting to get a photo while it is in full bloom.
> Endemic to Western Australia
> Woolly Orange Banksia


That is amazing!


----------



## Bretrick (Apr 5, 2022)

Trila said:


> That is amazing!


Yes. I love our native plants. Banksias have very large flower spikes.
These flower spikes can have up to 6,000 individual flowers.


----------



## Trila (Apr 5, 2022)

Bretrick said:


> Yes. I love our native plants. Banksias have very large flower spikes.
> These flower spikes can have up to 6,000 individual flowers.


Wow!  I tend to like plants with flower spikes.   Your pix are beautiful!

My favorite flower spiked plant that I have, is a torch lily.  Much smaller than your Banksais!  LOL I do have a better pix, somewhere.  For now, this is all I could find....


----------



## Jace (Apr 5, 2022)

Bretrick said:


> This one is in my street less than 100 meters away and I have been waiting to get a photo while it is in full bloom.
> Endemic to Western Australia
> Woolly Orange Banksia


Gorgeous


----------



## jerry old (Apr 5, 2022)

Not trying to be cute, but it looks like a corncob tree.


----------



## Jules (Apr 5, 2022)

Lovely.  Is it fragrant?


----------



## Bretrick (Apr 5, 2022)

jerry old said:


> Not trying to be cute, but it looks like a corncob tree.


The one below is a Candle Banksia


----------



## Bretrick (Apr 6, 2022)

Jules said:


> Lovely.  Is it fragrant?


This species is not at all fragrant.
There are very few Banksias that are fragrant
The Stirling Range Banksia smells like very sweet coconut.


The Candlestick Banksia - above - has a sweet peppery aroma.

The Nodding Banksia smells like garlic

The Possum Banksia has a strange wet, musky smell.

To name a few


----------



## Timetrvlr (Apr 6, 2022)

Beautiful! n

I understand there is a botanical park south of Perth that displays many of the exotic and endemic plants of Australia. Did you take these photos there? We would like to see more!


----------



## Bretrick (Apr 6, 2022)

Timetrvlr said:


> Beautiful! n
> 
> I understand there is a botanical park south of Perth that displays many of the exotic and endemic plants of Australia. Did you take these photos there? We would like to see more!


The Woolly Orange Banksia is the only photo taken by me.
The others are stock photos.
These others are growing many miles away from Perth so they are not something I come across regularly.


----------



## MickaC (Apr 6, 2022)

@Bretrick ......they're all stunning.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 6, 2022)

I love the Lemon ones....


----------



## Bretrick (Apr 6, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> I love the Lemon ones....


Candlestick Banksia - they can have up to Two Hundred flower spikes.
Each flower spike averages 1850 individual flowers.
Really stunning in full bloom


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 6, 2022)

It's beautiful!  Who's that in your avatar now?  Just curious...call me nosey Ruth~  lol.


----------



## Bretrick (Apr 6, 2022)

Ruthanne said:


> It's beautiful!  Who's that in your avatar now?  Just curious...call me nosey Ruth~  lol.


Brush Tail Rock Wallaby joey, having a great time in mummies pouch


----------



## Tish (Apr 7, 2022)

I so love our fauna.


----------

